# Fish caught in Garden City surf 10\19-19\21



## Itzakeeper (Apr 16, 2009)

we came down and fished the surf and we killed 'em....5 guys fishing,we caught fish wed. afternoon when we got there and each day before we left. we caught red drum,black drum, one 40in. bull drum !!! big pompano,bull whiting, 2 trout,3 flounder,and of course some spot.... everything we caught were of legal size and the bull drum was released unharmed...we thru back a lot of undersize drum...most we have ever caught in one trip. we had a big fish fry fri. nite and still have a bunch of fillets coming home..cant wait till next yr....i have a few picks to share but cant seem to gey them to upload...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

nice job guys!
if you use a photo hosting/sharing website, like photbucket, you can link to your pics from there.


----------



## Itzakeeper (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Report*

Thank you for the great clear concise report...Glad you had luck...


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Sounds like a blast! It's always good to get some pomps in your belly and even bringing some home. Good work. I second Cheese's suggestion for Photobucket. Once you upload the picture, you can just grab the link and paste it on here. Again, good job.


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

still wating on my pictures.........


----------



## Borthwick (Sep 4, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Itzakeeper (Apr 16, 2009)

ol it happened..lol i got the pics on photobucket..now how do i transfer them to here ?


----------



## Itzakeeper (Apr 16, 2009)

http://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g461/itzakeeper/1319806413.jpg


----------



## Itzakeeper (Apr 16, 2009)

http://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g461/itzakeeper/1319806403.jpg


----------



## Itzakeeper (Apr 16, 2009)

http://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g461/itzakeeper/1319806409.jpg


----------



## Itzakeeper (Apr 16, 2009)

http://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g461/itzakeeper/1319806411.jpg


----------



## Anderson33 (Aug 11, 2011)

Mind if I ask where abouts you guys were fishing in GC? I have never caught a red drum, black drum, pompano, speck, or flounder... And have fished saltwater many times. I need a little help. Lol. Also, what were you guys using for bait? Thanks!

-Anderson


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice,thanks for the pics....


----------

